# Garden Status 2012



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well this past weekend I built 5 new main growing boxes. This will go along my chain link fence and vegetable garden area. The hope is to help control the grass from growing into the garden. They are all 10 feet long. Two boxes are 1.5 feet wide, 3 are 1 foot wide. Made out of cypress wood so they are pest/termite resistant. Still need to level them. The 1 foots have 6 inch boxes between currently that I will plant either grape plants, marigold , or marigold & grape plants. I also put one foot boxes inside the 10 foot sections of the one foot boxes. Once I get it all done I will take pictures. They are 10 inches high. My goal is plant "permanent" plants in them. Asparagus and potatoes growing in hay in them. There is still another couple of boxes that I need to pick up lumber for to build before pictures. 

The winter crop is coming in good. I picked two carrots and we picked all green tomatoes to make deep fried green tomatoes for News Years eve. Starting to get a few official heads of cabbage, broccoli and other items. 

Even with a few cold snaps we have got other warmer weather crops still going. Very surprised. I may try planting warm weather crops when we come back from our Texas trip this month. 

Blueberries are going strong still in the garden bed. I'm thinking of trying to put the strawberries in 8 inch pvc tubes to keep them off the ground. Some people though are saying any PVC will work, others are saying food grade PVC is needed. Either way the squirrels are getting the strawberries on the ground. 

I am going to try and plan our my warmer season crops this month. Maybe even work on some greenhouse ideas so I can grow some stuff during the winter.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Today I gave into temptation and planted the Cillantro, Basil and about a third of my maters and peppers . . the greenbeans are up and flowering . . might have some to pick in another couple of weeks. The onions are up and are pretty good chives !

If we get thru the next two weeks with no frost, I'll be planting the rest of the maters and peppers


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Currently 29F......I think I'll wait a few weeks months to do anything. I've planted 'maters on Memorial Day and lost 'em to frost. I'm just now thinking about starting the 'maters.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Old Rich said:


> Today I gave into temptation and planted the Cillantro, Basil and about a third of my maters and peppers . . the greenbeans are up and flowering . . might have some to pick in another couple of weeks. The onions are up and are pretty good chives !
> 
> If we get thru the next two weeks with no frost, I'll be planting the rest of the maters and peppers


Do you plant 3 different times so that not everything comes in at once? 



SABL said:


> Currently 29F......I think I'll wait a few weeks months to do anything. I've planted 'maters on Memorial Day and lost 'em to frost. I'm just now thinking about starting the 'maters.


Ouch, that late. Master Gardeners of Florida pretty much said all spring/summer crops should be in the ground this month. 

Already have some corn growing, and my first batch of veggies in the ground. Started a second batch last week, and I think next week I will plant the last batch. 

Most of my winter crop I think is done. The broccoli is going straight to flower, no heads. My cabbage did not get big, but it tastes good. Going to have to plant more next year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The earliest crop to go in up here is peas......St Paddy's Day. Could start the cabbage family type of plants later in April or early May. Setting out 'maters is risky even on Memorial Day.....I lost 6 doz plants one year. Getting a crop of melons can be tricky.....late or early frost will get 'em.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Jason said:


> Do you plant 3 different times so that not everything comes in at once?
> .


Yep . . particularly the beans and peas . . cilantro to some extent, but once the temps get above 90, it bolts, so you have to get it in real early


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Zone 7...Delaware here. Still gazing at the overgrowth that took over the garden (30x70) this past warm winter. Gonna have to mow before I till.
I worked in 2 tons of compost last year from a local company that makes their own. I was really dissapointed. If I wanted to grow grass, it would have been perfect. 
This year, I offered 2 of my female customers (neighbors with each other) the chance to have a communal garden. They are excited for right now. We'll see how they feel about it come July/August.
I hope the warm winter doesn't cause an abundance of bad creatures but I don't have a good feeling about it.
Will be putting in beets and lettuce this week.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What part of Delaware? We are in Wilmington several times a year and I maintain a garden for MIL up there!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> What part of Delaware? We are in Wilmington several times a year and I maintain a garden for MIL up there!


 
Milford. We are trying to get Wimington annexed to Pennsylvania but they don't want it either.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We drove thru there last fall on the way to Rehobeth Beach to see friends . . nice country


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, not bad. I always make the statement...I moved away years ago as there was nothing going on. I moved back for the same reason.

My Dad had 32 years in the Armed Forces (ours) and we were stationed in Dover in the mid 60's. When he retired in '73, this was where we ended up. I graduated from high school the same year...Scott A.F.B in Illinois.


Rehoboth Beach.....I used to live there and played music for a number of years at different places. I do a lot of work in Bethany now and have to go through Rehoboth. It's a nightmare almost all year round (traffic) but especially in the summer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How about using Round Up to kill everything after you cut. Granted it will set you back 2-3 weeks before planting.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I actually did that the first year I started the Garden for MIL . . let it "cook" the first summer and tilled that fall . . loaded it up with composted leaves and it turned into a great garden


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I thought about that. My neighbor did last year and had a really bad garden even after waiting a month before planting.
I'm hoping with my new workforce, they will be able to aid in the manual weed control. I used mulch last year (heavy application) around the tomoatoes and a few other plants and it really made a difference. I think I'm going to use a lot more this year.

I get real excited when the garden goes in...everything looks great.
By August, the weeds seem to take over and I find it difficult to get out there when it's 98* with 98% humidity with mosquitos, so....
Heat is not my best friend.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well the corn is doing ok. It is about 3 to 4 feet tall. However the bugs are getting to it. Twice I've gone out around midnight and sprayed various bug control stuff down, and yet they still come.

The Seminole pumpkin is doing amazing. Tomatoes are about 2 feet tall. Got some other stuff doing good too. 

I'm trying to get some seaweed to put down, but believe it or not, it has been hard to come by. Thinking of contacting park employees and seeing if they can load my truck up with what they can from the beach that they rake up.

I think saturday or sunday I'm going to get in there and freeze the last of the winter crop. The spinach is starting to blossom. I may leave the Brussel sprouts to see if they do anything though. 

I'm hoping I have enough to can this year. I'm also looking forward to my moms zucchini bread if I can get some along with pickles for my daughter. 

On a side note, I turned one of my rain barrels into a strawberry planter. 12 strawberry plants in a 45 gallon rain barrel. I'm now on the hunt for some more to turn into strawberry planters. And my blueberries are starting to get berries. I'm debating on planting more of them, or other berries. The fruit tree's are doing ok, and I'm on the look out for a good avocado tree. I may get a cocktail tree too, but now sure how well they produce. The last hybrid tree the previous owner had was a lemon/grapefruit and it was horrible.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Picked my first mater this morning . . a couple more should be ready in a day or so . . been picking peppers for a week now.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Waiting for the guy across the road to get his tiller goin'.....and pay him to do a garden plot for me. Still a little early for setting out 'maters and such....but it's time for planning.

Almost looked in the garden section when I went out to get a new kitchen faucet yesterday.....:grin: .


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Been pulling okra like crazy. Filling up a quarter gallon freezer back a week easily. I may have to switch to two soon and not all those plants are up yet.

Tomatoes are starting to finally turn read. We did get a few fried green tomatoes though.

A few beans and peas here and there.

Cucumbers were doing great, but a few along the chain link fence are not doing good. Still got enough to make two jars of bread and butters Sunday. 

A few peppers, banana mostly. Green peppers are producing, but the plants are still only a foot tall. Same with jalapeno's.

It looks like my horseradish is coming up. Got to pull the onions. Seminole pumpkins should have two to pull this week. One watermelon cracked open. Picked another one early but it was nice and juicy. 

Corn I'm disappointed in again. Everyone keeps warning me not to try it. I got a few ears showing, but the corn inside is about 1/4 size of the husk, and looks like bugs have gotten inside.

Got my order of strawberries from burpee yesterday. Started working on my barrel planters for them. Should be able to get around 150 of them between 6 barrels. 

Been picking blueberries every few days.

Potatoes seem to be doing good too. 

I think that is about it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like you have quite the green thumb! !


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds great!! I'd forget the corn, though......too much trouble from what you describe.

Getting ready to plant some herbs in the planter boxes. Garden not tilled yet but could have planted other crops....'maters don't go in til Memorial Day. 

Might have to get a good BB gun.....wabbits are all over the place and can ruin a garden in no time. They know what they're after and will dig under any fence......unless I bury the thing. (Too much work)


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

8 tomato plants in and doing well.

String beans (bush variety) about 6" tall.

Kale and leaf lettuce about 1" tall.

Brussel sprouts (from seed) about 1" tall.

Peppers, summer squash, cucumbers from plants doing well.

Beets, 3 different planting times seem to be struggling a bit.

The money tree just won't take root and looks like it's going to die. I had high hopes for that too.

Put down Preen a few days ago to try and combat the beautiful grass that grows from my compost nightmare last year.

Will put some winter squash in soon (still eating lasy year's harvest) and maybe some melons.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Getting ready to till....once the neighbor hooks his tiller to his Ford 3000. He came over out of the clear blue and scraped my 300' driveway 2 days ago. He does some woodworking and I'll offer him a '75 Rockwell contractor table saw with jointer.....and some cash. Nice guy and has more tractors (3) and equipment than he needs......does not contract mowing, tilling, leveling, etc. Just uses the stuff around his place......


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The neighbor stopped by last week but I wasn't quite ready......pestering the kid to remove the wabbit fence didn't work. I started removing it myself but it was tangled with weeds and the posts were about 8" too deep......had to dig some of them out when pounding side-to-side wouldn't loosen them. The kid finally came out and helped....took about an hour to get it down and rolled up. Got the weeds knocked down with about 4 passes with the mower.....made a few cuts through my 'wildlife area' (found the wild strawberries that have been there since the land was no longer farmed)......then sharpened the mower blades I abused by cutting brush. 

Talked to the neighbor and told him I was ready whenever he finds the time. Getting really late to plant a garden....even around here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the garden started today.....just a little over 1200 sq ft. First plantings are in and will continue planting for two more weeks. Peas can be planted up til mid summer. Big mistake on the beans and bought pole beans (small packets and I didn't quite read the small print). Took the easy way out and planted the beans with the corn.....:grin: . I'll check on seeds tomorrow because the prices drop after Memorial Day......I really want to get some bush beans planted this year. 

All I gotta do now is contact the Department of Natural Resources and check on a nuisance permit.....very few people hunt and wabbits are rife in this area. Maybe check on deer, too......had 10 of 'em in my backyard a few days ago. Between the two of 'em they can do plenty of damage.....:sigh:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> All I gotta do now is contact the Department of Natural Resources and check on a nuisance permit.....very few people hunt and wabbits are rife in this area. Maybe check on deer, too......had 10 of 'em in my backyard a few days ago. Between the two of 'em they can do plenty of damage.....:sigh:


We have wild pigs in my area. You want to talk about damage, they can tear a lawn or garden up in no time. Not to mention being mean. Been seeing a pair out during the day too which is not usually a good thing. 

Deer are not so bad here, they are tiny compared to NY. Thankfully my gardened is fenced, which is in my fenced in back yard. 

I did pull the potatoes this weekend as they were reaching the end. Should have planted them earlier. pulled the corn too, some were dying off already and the rest were full of bugs. Got a lot of weeding done.

If you like beans, check out yard long beans. They grow well in the heat and produce like crazy.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've heard about the wild pigs down there....never saw any but my last trip down that way was in '96. Not too many in my area but we have some southeast. Open season on those critters....if you're in an area where you can legally shoot guns you can shoot wild boar 365 days a year. The following quote is from the ODNR:



> Wild Boar - No daily bag limit. If hunted during the deer gun season, hours, and legal hunting devices are the same as for deer gun season.
> 
> Wild boar have established breeding populations in several locations around Ohio. They can do extensive damage to the forest habitat in a short amount of time competing with native wildlife species like wild turkey and deer. The Division of Wildlife does not want wild boar in Ohio and encourages eradication. Ohio hunters are encouraged to kill wild boar in areas where they have permission to hunt.


The deer up here can do some damage.....had 10 of 'em in my backyard a few days ago. Three doe were staring at me from 40yds as I cut the lawn. I stopped the mower and stared back.....:laugh: Didn't want to spook them and send 'em back towards the road they just crossed. I noticed plenty of damage in my side yard last week and thought it was deer but the size of the area and the way the sod was chewed up it looked more like a group of horse riders went through. 

No potatoes.....soil's not good enough and needs more organic matter due to the heavy clay.....:sigh: Might check with the people down the road.....they have huge piles of straw/manure and maybe more than they need. I've saved some grass clippings to use as mulch and will work that into the soil at the end of the season. Got 100' X 100' fenced in for my dogs and the grass grows twice as fast as the rest of the lawn.....plenty of grass clippings!! Blow the stuff into a pile and let it dry for a few days......rake it up and make a bigger pile next to the garden.

Yard long beans?? You mean the one's they advertized on the back of comic books in the 50's?? Along with the sea monkeys??

I hear thunder.......YES!! Might not have to water the garden......:grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, the pigs are bad down here. The Everglades are supposed to be really bad with them, but they are estimated to be over half a million in Florida. Not only do they destroy crops and yards, they cause damage to the natural eco system here. 

You can hunt them on your own land year around, no bag or size limits. No hunting license on private land too, which I think is a mistake, although I believe I understand why it was done. A lot of farmers will shoot them when working in the fields. 

They do have a hunting season for public lands.

Deer here scatter pretty easily. I've got pictures of them on the camera system. It may be because of the poaching though. We get idiots who will take out of season or from a vehicle. 

I grew my potatoes in hay/straw. I built boxes for them, about 2-3 feet wide, a foot tall, 10 feet long. They grew good, but I planted about a month or two too late. I've talked to some people who grew them in tires, but down here the heat with the black tires is not good.

Yard Longs I grew are these Red Noodle - Johnny's Selected Seeds They grow really well in the heat down here and make a good stir fry bean or just fried up. Do not boil them, they soak up too much water. They grow fast too. 

Been raining here since last night, and got a high percentage for the rest of the week. I guess we are getting some of the tropical storm.

You can see how small some of the potatoes were. Still getting some strawberries too. Just planted more of them. Peppers, beans, eggplant, the pumpkins came up on their own, tomatoes, cucumbers, okra. I think that was most of it. You can also see how bad the garden is looking. Still needs lots of work. Tried the tomatoes on the trellis, which I do not think I'll do next year. Back of the garden really needs work bad. And I want to try and fix up the greenhouse better. I cannot complain about that though, it was free.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So much for the thunder......:sigh: The rain missed me by a few miles.....the kids had to take their daughter to school and went through a pretty good downpour. I didn't get a drop of rain and had to water the garden.....and again this evening for good measure. 

Nice looking crop, Jason!! Great variety of produce and looks good. Do you process and preserve anything?? I might do some pickles this year but that'll be about it.....still have to plant the dill weed but the cukes are in the ground. I only set out 6 'mater plants and don't plan on canning any. I'll see how the corn and beans do, to determine if I freeze some. 

I have the bare minimum amount of land to hunt any legal game without a license or any permits.....if I hunt on my own property. They do ask me to report any deer harvested or tagged migratory fowl. I haven't checked on the nuisance permit but after some research I don't think I can get one.....wabbits aren't listed as a nuisance even though they can destroy a garden in a short time. Looks like I'll put up a fence when the plants start sprouting.

The Gkids want me to plant some strawberries.....that'll take some work!! That means preparing another small plot and adding topsoil or compost. And, the kids are talking about planting fruit trees. I think my summer has been planned out......just waiting for volunteers that'll assist me.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

That stinks. You could have had some of the rain here. We have a 40% chance today and it is pretty overcast right now with some nice rain clouds. 

Thank you. A big change from containers form years past. Still trying out new things and getting the sand here to do better. We have been canning and freezing, even some dehydrating. I found a nice bread and butter recipe I like, while the wife makes my mom's dill pickle recipe she likes.

I'm too close to neighbors to do any hunting, don't want to risk it. I wish I had enough property for it though. Been enjoying making sausages lately and could use a good source for ingredients. I got lucky and the garden area I use is an old dog run so it was all fenced in for me.

I've been using rain barrels and turning them into strawberry planters. Has been working great so far. You can get 20+ to a barrel, and it keeps them off the ground, and hard for squirrels to get to. You can see them here . I did that because the squirrels here were getting them as soon as they turned ripe. Those pictures are about two months old, the way they look now is just amazing. I just did two more barrels, ordering 75 plants through burpee this time.

The other thing I was thinking about trying is the attached picture. I thought it was pretty neat, but I think termites will be a problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Will those strawberry plants survive the summer there? . . ours don't here, we have to replant every winter


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe I was kinda lucky I didn't get the rain the kids drove through.....cars were pulling to the side of the road when the drivers couldn't see and the wipers couldn't keep up. Just checked the forecast and no rain til Fri or Sat.....and only a chance of rain. Looks like the water bill is going to be a little higher this month.....I don't care, it's part of the agreement for them to live with me. They are responsible for the water bills.....:grin:

I've got an old plastic 55gal drum.....and the hole saws. I may try some strawberries in that thing. I cut the top off of it years ago and used it for trash briefly and it just sits by the garage. Looks like it will take ~7.5 cu ft to fill it.....I'll grab a tape measure and do my own calcs just to make sure. And, I can also find the surface area to determine spacing of the holes.....:grin:

Looks like a nice idea on the wood slats.....would cypress work?? 

Just went outside and took a few pics of my pathetic plot.....just getting underway and not much to see. First pic is the edge of my "wildlife area" and a wabbit that was about 30yds away. 2nd pic is garden and more "wildlife area" that is about the size of a football field.

Oh, forgot to mention I spotted your horseradish in your pics....:grin: . Good stuff!! I remember, years ago, grinding horseradish and had the lid off the grinder to add a little salt and vinegar when my 6yr old son stuck his face down in the grinder and asked, "What's this?". You should have seen the tears in his eyes when he quickly raised his head back up.......:rofl:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The way I did the strawberry planter was I drilled about 4-6 small holes in the bottom. I used a jigsaw to cut the barrels you saw as I did not have a whole drill big enough. But they are roughly 3 inches big. The last two I borrowed a 2 3/4 hole drill. Tossed in some river rock. Put a cloth over the river rock. I took a 4 inch pvc pipe and drilled holes up and down it and tried to center it in the barrel on top of the rocks. Started tossing in dirt until the first whole. Added the plants. Used a bag of composted cow manure, then more dirt until the next whole. Added plants, and repeat until the top. Filled the inner pvc pipe with rock, and then you can water into that pipe and it will spread out. I found if I made the pipe about 2 inches longer then the top of the barrel and left those two inches open with no rock the water does not splash around as much when watering. I tried staggering the plant holes so they are not on top of each other. You can also plant on the top. The dirt will settle though, so you may not want to plant the top right away. 

I think that covered it. Not sure if I missed anything. I also put them on cinder blocks to keep them up a little more and the pests away hopefully. Plus you do not have to bend for the bottom ones.

Your lot looks good. I miss the grass up north. Looks like you will have a real nice garden.

The attached picture was not mine. Something I found online. They took pallets and flipped them over or something, I think even stacked them up, and then filled them with dirt if I remember correctly. 

Yeah, I have some horseradish growing. My first year trying them. From my understanding they are not spicy until you grind them up though. I have to look up when to pick them, and if I can let them grow there year around.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good tips on the barrel planter.....thanks!! I think I'll try one.....:grin: Got the barrel and the PVC pipe (concrete blocks too)...just need to figure out where to put the thing.

I like my lot....about the size of a 'city block' (300' X 750'). I might reclaim some of the wildlife area or at least cut more paths through it. A big doe just walked past my window.....I have enough wildlife.

Horseradish should be harvested when the plant is not actively growing.....early spring or late fall. Does that ever happen down there?? Just plant the crowns in the same spot after cuttung the roots off. Beware that these plants will spread and you'll end up with a big horseradish bed in a few years. I haven't harvested my horseradish for years and keep the bed small by just mowing the new sprouts down when I cut the lawn. Gotta be careful washing and scraping the roots if you have dry chapped hands......them things can cause chemical burns. 

It's gonna take years to get the garden in shape. There's lotsa clay in the soil and it's hard to work......small tiller won't do the job. When I had a larger garden many years ago I used a plow and a disc with an old Ford 9N to prep it every year. My father sold that equipment years ago.....:sigh:. Leaving a garden fallow for a season makes it almost at tough as starting from scratch all over again. If only I had a few truckloads of your black sand to mix in.....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

If I can think of anything else about the barrels, I'll let you know. I wanted to do a step by step on them, but I forgot to take pictures last time. I'm searching craigslist again for some more. Picked the last batch up for $8 a piece. Strawberries go quick with my daughter. Plus they have pineberries I want to try. 

Sounds like some lot. I do not see much wildlife other then birds, snakes and deer. Our birds do get big though, and the hawk seems to eat well. Had a possum the other day. I'm only on an acre, well 1.17 to be exact. Since I'm no longer limited to containers, I'm trying lots of new things. Would like to get a couple of goats and chickens too. But that may be a while off. 

Growing season is strange down here. You get two "warm" seasons, fall and spring. Cool season is during the winter. Summer is really hard down here. Nights can be in the high 80's which stops lots of things like tomatoes. That is part of the reason for trying Long Beans and Seminole Pumpkins. 

Thanks for the tips on the horseradish. I'm planting them in the boxes along the fence to hopefully control them. I heard they spread good. 

Here we have sand. I did lay down about 18 yards of clean top soil, and work in compost, but it is still pretty sandy. I want to try and start getting my truck loaded up with composted manure and working it in. I do have a nice sized worm composting setup too, but it is rather slow. 

Have you thought about fruit trees at all? I know you mentioned them. Any berries or other more permanent things growing?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's not much of a garden but, for a 1st-floor jungle..... :grin:










No veggies growing, but the terracotta planter has strawberries (only 2 survived though) and there's Mint, Parsley, Chives, Lemon-Balm and Garlic sprouting amongst everything.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice patio garden Bo.....don't have to do much weeding and no grass to cut on the perimeter!! Nice plants.....one looks a little like something else.....:laugh:

@ Jason:

I've been in the Daytona area in August.....only once and never again!! I remember how hot it stayed at night. Most times we went down there in March or April and had to get used to the cold wet spring in Ohio when we got back. On the way back you'd notice less greenery as you go...get to Ohio and no green at all, even though the dogwoods were blooming one state south of us.

About the biggest birds we see around here are Cooper Hawks (other than the turkey vultures). I see them frequently hunting small animals in my wild area. I had to tell my DiL to keep an eye on her Mini Schnauzers.....they aren't much bigger than a rabbit and a hawk could get them. 

I'm still thinking about the barrel.....I checked it out and one person said to dump the soil and replant every year. If I gotta do that I'll put in a 4' X 8' raised bed......:grin: Doubt if I'll find any strawberry plants this time of year (in my area) and may have to order some. The Gkids will love them...the youngest will eat a whole quart by herself.

My son planted a blueberry bush last year.....but like everything else he dropped the project and let the weeds/grass take over. It's not looking the perkiest right now. The red raspberries he planted are doing fine.....but those are hard to kill. I bought a shut-off coupling for the hose that runs out to the garden (150' sections X 2...300' of hose) and can water the raspberries in dry weather without dragging the hose halfway back to the house. Our weather hasn't been good for berries for many years.....plenty of blossoms but no rain when it's needed and the berries are very small. When I cut a path out back I go around all the blackberry plants I see....I cut other areas so the wild strawberries can grow. I'll check on them tomorrow...they should be blooming or have fruit set because the are June bearers. The blackberries are full of blossoms.

Still thinking of where to put some fruit trees....gotta have a plum tree....:grin: DiL wants a pear tree....:laugh: I'll put out a few apples, maybe some peaches and cherries, when the budget allows it. Got plenty of places except where it will block my view of the road. I built my house towards the farmer's 60' access and will probably plant the fruit trees in the wider side yard.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ SABL - If you mean the 1st plant on the left in the big blue pot, it's a miniature Maple, otherwise it's all legal.... :grin: Surprisingly, the birds that come to the feeder tend to scatter a lot of 'weed-seeds', but they're easy to yank out once they've grown enough to recognise as weeds, the other main hassle is a nearby Sycamore tree that aims all it's seeds at my pots..... :laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's a nice set-up for an urban area, Bo. The one plant does have some interesting leaves but is rather spindly with the branches.....:laugh: I (ex and I, actually) had a housefull of plants many years ago......hanging baskets near windows, potted plants on sills or in large pots on the floor near windows. Had 3 dozen rose bushes outside....raspberries along the fence (would pick fresh berries and put on my corn flakes when the berries were in season), and 2 peach trees. 

Looks like I better put the fence up a few days earlier than I had planned. Went to the kitchen to get a cup of coffee and looked out the back slider to see two rabbits in the garden......:sigh: Out of all the places they could be, they are in my tiny 1200 sq ft garden.....30' X 40' is not that big of an area. The weather's a little cooler and this will be a good time to drive the fence posts and attach the fencing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Campions and Violas, the Campions are the tall pink flowers on the left of the above pic:












The Jasmine against the end wall, it was a mass of scented flowers until Monday/Tuesday, then they nearly all dropped at once :sigh: - The scent in the living-room was beautiful :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Dang . . we had a hail storm yesterday afternoon and it knocked off most of my 'maters . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Yikes.....not good!!

Got the rain I needed about 11PM last night.....haven't checked for damage, yet. Pretty intense storm and maybe the same system that Rich had. I won't be in the garden for a few days unless I want to mess up the little soil texture I have and get my boots muddy. Clay soil can really stick to your footwear......:sigh:

Still want to set out 4 more 'maters for a total of 10 plants. Saw "Early Girl" (50 days) but am going to shy away from them.....I bet that's what is grown commercially for market due to the short harvest time, and I don't like 'store bought' 'maters. 

I'll plant another round of corn/beans and a row of bush beans when I can get back in the garden. Maybe two short rows of peas......and some dill in a small section not suitable for 'row crops'. 

Found a few wild strawberries but not enough for picking.....may be too late and I missed them. Would have been great on a bowl of cereal but I ate 'em as I picked 'em.....:laugh: Blackberries look good so far and it's a bumper crop.....but I know Ohio weather and ain't gonna count the chickens til they hatch. If we can get some decent rain this month it'll be an early harvest and may be worth getting the food mill and canner out for some jam making. 

Since I can't get into the garden I might concentrate on planting some fruit trees. Not the optimum time but can still be done if watered regularly.....I'll check local stock and see what I can find.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Checked the garden just now and everything's up.....corn, beans, and peas. I planted them exactly one week ago and the peas are about 1" tall and the corn/beans are 1 1/2".....I cheated and soaked the corn and beans before planting them. Looks like I better plant the second batch pretty soon.

Peppers and 'maters need a little tending and maybe a shot of fertilizer. I'll do that after dinner and do a side dressing in hopes of a some rain tomorrow. If I don't get any rain I'll just water it in.....:grin:

Don't want to rustle around in the garden too much but have no choice. I've been watching a doe in my 'wild' area the whole day and she's been pretty much in the same area. I'm thinkng there will be a fawn or two back there in the next few days. I'll see if I can get a pic or two.....but I don't have a tripod....:sigh:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> Nice patio garden Bo.....don't have to do much weeding and no grass to cut on the perimeter!! Nice plants.....one looks a little like something else.....:laugh:
> 
> @ Jason:
> 
> ...


I do not see why you need to dump the soil every year. I do plan on looking up what exactly strawberries need for good growth though and add that in each year. 

Not get into raspberries. Blackberries I used to get wild in NY, those were the best. 

I have two pear trees if you want them. I do not care for them. I've been switching out a lot of trees in the backyard to fruit/citrus trees.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

WereBo said:


> It's not much of a garden but, for a 1st-floor jungle..... :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> No veggies growing, but the terracotta planter has strawberries (only 2 survived though) and there's Mint, Parsley, Chives, Lemon-Balm and Garlic sprouting amongst everything.


Have not done garlic yet, but hoping to this year. It looks good though.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

SABL said:


> Found a few wild strawberries but not enough for picking.....may be too late and I missed them. Would have been great on a bowl of cereal but I ate 'em as I picked 'em.....:laugh: Blackberries look good so far and it's a bumper crop.....but I know Ohio weather and ain't gonna count the chickens til they hatch. If we can get some decent rain this month it'll be an early harvest and may be worth getting the food mill and canner out for some jam making.


Still getting strawberries down here. Not sure why you would not up there. They are not as big as they first were but it is enough for my kids to have s snack. 



SABL said:


> Checked the garden just now and everything's up.....corn, beans, and peas. I planted them exactly one week ago and the peas are about 1" tall and the corn/beans are 1 1/2".....I cheated and soaked the corn and beans before planting them. Looks like I better plant the second batch pretty soon.
> 
> Peppers and 'maters need a little tending and maybe a shot of fertilizer. I'll do that after dinner and do a side dressing in hopes of a some rain tomorrow. If I don't get any rain I'll just water it in.....:grin:
> 
> Don't want to rustle around in the garden too much but have no choice. I've been watching a doe in my 'wild' area the whole day and she's been pretty much in the same area. I'm thinkng there will be a fawn or two back there in the next few days. I'll see if I can get a pic or two.....but I don't have a tripod....:sigh:


Sounds like it is coming along nicely. Do you use anything to keep the peas off the ground?

There was an article I read in a magazine that talked about stressing tomato plants. Not sure if I mentioned it here or not. But in some other countries, they water with a small amount of salt water. Your crop may not be as big, but the nutritiousness value goes through the roof. I'll have to see if I can find the magazine if I did not post it here.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The strawberries are growing wild out in the 'nature area' and have to compete with everything else that's growing. The fruit only gets the size of a large pea.....but they are sweet. They're usually done fruiting by the end of June but we had a very mild spring up here and they fruited early.....everything is early this year. I've used 28 gallons of gas in the lawn mower so far....filled the mower twice.

Forgot to mention the pumpkin hill has one plant sprouted and the cucumbers (4 hills) are almost big enough to thin out......watermelons not peeking out yet. Side dressed everything tonight and watered it in just to make sure. 

I'll set some stakes and run some poly twine for the peas to climb on.....won't take much to do the 10' rows of peas. I may plant 2-3 more rows for table use....don't plan on canning them. The beans and corn I plan on blanching and freezing but not to the extent I did 30 years ago when I planted 300' of each.

Never heard of stressing 'maters with saltwater.....does that mean I won't have to use salt when I eat them??......:grin:. I have heard of stressing the plants in late season to ripen the fruits.....drive a spade shovel in the ground about 6" away from the plant on 3 sides. Never tried it but heard of it. 

Kid spotted some 'droppings' next to the garden....he took a better look as I found more interesting things to do....:whistling: He said it looked like carnivore poop with plenty of fur in it.....if it's coyotes they may keep the rabbits at bay. Kid has been trying with a BB gun but has not been very effective with his method of rabbit control. Looks like I'll be busy setting the fence tomorrow......


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Try a box of Remington CBee22's, they are subsonic and quite. Kind of like a pellet gun on steroids.

Forget the BB gun.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Try a box of Remington CBee22's, they are subsonic and quite. Kind of like a pellet gun on steroids.
> 
> Forget the BB gun.
> 
> BG


Would love to!! Been I don't know how long since I fired a 22....6yrs for the 50cal muzzle loader and probably 12yrs for the shotgun. 

Thanks, BG.....I'll check out the CBee22's and try to locate my 22 rifle. The family has borrowed so many of my guns I only have the 20ga shotgun with me......maybe one of the 22's. Oldest son has had my 50cal since 2006.

I'm gonna think twice about a pear tree....how about I give my DiL your address?? She's the one who wants the pear tree....:facepalm:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just show her this picture, it should change her mind:










That tree was cut back in 2010, I mean way back, no pears last year, probably none this year. I think the late frost got them.

You kind of need a bolt action, CBee22, will not cycle a semi auto rifle, too weak.
If need a .22, just holler and bring your check book. I have 2 Winchester 52Ds that I would part with them for $1,500 for both. 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll check on a bolt action.....think my oldest son has one. Both of mine are semi-autos.....maybe I can do a manual eject?? BiL worked on one of them many years ago....when he got done it was a single shot.....:sigh:

I'll pass on the guns.....I think I paid $69 for my Marlin when it was new. Actually, that's the only gun I've ever purchased....:laugh:. The rest were inherited or gifts from the kids.....even my crossbow was a gift. Was thinking of using the crossbow until I priced the bolts......ouch!! Too much brush and easily lost with an errant shot or if the rabbit isn't pinned to the ground. A field point would go right through a rabbit and probably bounce or skid out of sight.

Continuation.....took a break and checked the garden. Looks like some cucumbers disappeared overnight....:angry:

Just had the kid get the 22......it's not mine. Now I don't know where either of my 22's are.....:banghead: The rifle will work just fine with the subsonic rounds...:smile: It belonged to my son's Gfather and is a Remington 510 TargetMaster......barrel code says Apr 1947. Single shot bolt action and all reports I have read say it's a fine little rifle....:thumb: Got to run some errands this morning and ammo is on the list.....:grin:

7 1/2 days into the garden:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm . . turns out it was not just the hail that got my maters . . I was sitting outside after watching the Venus thingie and watched 3 squrrels come down the fence and decend on the mater towers . . little bugger stuffed their mouths full of as many as they could and scurried off. I grow Grape tomatos in the Spring so they are just the right size for the rascals!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm watching wabbits womp through my garden......:sigh: No luck on the CBee's BG mentioned.....I'll check later today and see if I have better luck. 

Got deer tracks everywhere, too!! They have sharp hooves and clean-cut my poly twine I had strung up for a row guide. The line is used for pulling cable through conduit and is 210lb test strength.....not easy to cut and I don't think it has been exposed to UV long enough to deteriate it. The cut was clean and the stakes were not moved or pulled over. 

Got 2 more rows of peas planted....another row of corn/beans, and a row of bush beans. Added 2 hills of cantalope, and dill will be planted when I decide where to put it. I'll see how the rows turn out and may have a vacant spot between the peas and beans.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the subsonics the other day and my son thinned the vermin population by 5 in less than an hour. Finished watering the garden about dusk last night and still saw 7 of the critters on the way back to the house...that's a vermin problem....:sigh: Haven't seen any in the garden since the thinning process and the others are safe....unless I start seeing damage to my garden. 

Replaced the broken grape 'mater and added another for good measure. Thinned the cucumbers and pumpkins......side dressed the plants with some 10-10-10 fertilizer and watered it in. Watermelons finally made their appearance and won't need thinned unless more of them sprout. Staked the 'maters and spent some time with a hoe, after sanding the handle. My son left it in the weeds for 2 years and the grain raised up on the wooden handle....:angry:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Work good don't they

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Kid got one at 60yds.....with the old iron sights!! Lucky shot......:laugh:

They work real nice!! :thumb: Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Started picking leaf lettuce and kale last week. Couldn't believe how fast they both grew.
A friend gave me a weird recipe for "kale chips" and I have to tell ya, they are delicious. Don't look too appetizing but one of those things where you can't eat just one.
Baked Kale Chips Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds good.....:thumb:

No Kale or lettuce.......wabbits, ya know?? Saw 4 last evening when I went out to water the garden....2 were in the garden and 2 were within 30yds. I checked the bag limit on the vermin and it's 4 during season....I'm going to call ODNR and ask if they have counted the rabbit population lately. It's been 4 for as long as I've been hunting and I think they need to up the limit.....it's no longer rabbit hunting, it's rabbit shooting. Same with deer....no need to hunt, just shoot when they show up. They're trying to do something about the deer....in my area the limit is 7 for the season.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hope this wasn't a mistake.....they can do some damage to a corn crop but I let it go. Went out to check something in the car when I spotted it in the trash can. Second pic is after I tipped the can on it's side.

Starting to drizzle....:thumb: Last evening I planted more corn/pole-beans, bush beans, peas, and some dill to make pickles when the cucumbers are ready. There's still a little bit of garden that hasn't been planted.....I'll put some short term crops in and rotate to snow peas when the weather cools off later in the season.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our overnite low was 78 lthis morning so we will soon be at the point where the 'maters quit putting on . . I have about two weeks worth ripening now so it will not be long before I'll be pulling up the maters and getting ready for the fall garden


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

78F for the low??.....Ack!! Our high calls for 79F today...getting warmer in the next few days. We were in the upper 80's the past few days...kinda warm and no rain, so I didn't cut the lawn yesterday. No sense in wasting gas when the grass didn't grow much. I did water the garden....the lawn is on it's own.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yep . . Temp is 91 right now and not noon yet . . when the wind blows in from the west, the temps do not drop much at all overnite . . if it comes in from the east ( Gulf ) we get temps in the 70's . .


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Gadsden said:


> Started picking leaf lettuce and kale last week. Couldn't believe how fast they both grew.
> A friend gave me a weird recipe for "kale chips" and I have to tell ya, they are delicious. Don't look too appetizing but one of those things where you can't eat just one.
> Baked Kale Chips Recipe - Allrecipes.com


My mom has been doing them for a while now. Seems to be the latest craze, but they are good. Both me and the kids enjoy them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Garden Status 2011*

Just finished planting two flats of 'mater and pepper seeds for the fall garden . . it's getting ugly here already . . does not usually get this hot until July


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish we had two planting seasons....I'm jealous. I'm going to start my own plants next year.....$3+ per plant is kinda steep. I kept the pots and flats from the plants I bought.....just have to find the right room to grow them in.

Dug the tiller out of a back corner of the garage. Dumped the gas and put in fresh....tiller hasn't been fired up for 2 years. Ran great and got the daylights beat out of me....but it did a fine job. Darned old front tine tillers.....sure beats hoeing!! Shoulda seen the look I got from my 12yr old Gdaughter the first time I said I was gonna get a hoe and head to the garden.....:laugh: I suggested she change radio stations or the TV shows she watches....then explained what a hoe is...kids!! 

Might not have to put the rabbit fence up......6 of the vermin disappeared and I'm not seeing any damage so far. Still have a bunch around here.....one of them sat 10 yards away from my kid's dog and listened to barking for solid 10 minutes without flinching. The darned thing knows there's a fence that's keeping the dog from chasing it. It did move when my son grabbed the pellet rifle and was drawing a bead on it.

Got some small peppers, plenty of blooms on the 'maters. Melons are up...except one hill and I may replant if nothing shows in a few days. Undecided on what to fill the garden out with and still have room for a few more rows. 

Blackberries look nice.....until hot dry weather gets here. They always look nice but wilt to nothing when the weather turns dry. Found a patch with 8' plants...never had to use a ladder to pick berries. I'm thinking about tilling up a spot and seeing if I can get some shoots to take hold.....blackberry jam is pretty good stuff....:grin: I don't mind watering a small patch but watering my wildlife area is out of the question.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

My dilema du jour is what I think are cut worms eating the stalks of the bush beans in half about 2" above the soil.
Been growing bush beans for as long as I can remember and never had a problem.
I'm hoping sevin dust will do the trick.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Our Fall garden is always much better than the Spring one . . I till up the garden after the maters stop putting on and in mid August, plant the Fall crop . . it warm ( hot ) enough that they grow like blazes and by the time they are ready to produce, temps have moderated and they have a longer growing season than in the Spring.

No cutworms here . . maybe too hot?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How big did the bean plants get?? I've got a few like that but I'm thinking wabbits. Cutworms are supposed to chew the plants off at the soil line or very near. I've seen beans/peas "break their necks" when planted too deep or the ground develops a hard crust on the surface before the plant sprouts. The stem keeps growing but the plant can't quite get its head out of the ground....the stem breaks at the weakest point and leaves you with a 1-2 inch stem when it stands up without the leaves. I've had to gently release a few bean plants due to ground conditions.....and a little misjudgement with the hoe when digging the furrows.....:banghead:

I might plan on some later crops but it will be new to me. I generally planted the garden on Memorial Day weekend and canned or froze the crops as they ripened in late summer. Spent many nights working til 2AM canning 'maters, long days picking beans and blanching/freezing, same with corn. The freezing is much quicker and easier... wash, blanch, cool, package, and freeze. The 'maters are a long process with washing, scalding, peeling, bringing to a boil, packing jars (after sterilizing jars and seals), boiling water bath, setting out to cool, etc. It take a little time to process a bathtub full of 'maters....:laugh:

Figured out what to fill the garden in with.....forgot about baby limas..:thumb:.

No rabbits this morning.....at least from what I saw.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I picked what is likely the last batch of peas . . getting too hot. Green Beans are still flowering, but plants look stressed.

I planted one flat of Grape Tomato, one of Roma ( they do well here ) and a flat of peppers . . Jalapeno and Cayune. 

Just waiting for the seeds to sprout


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

The beans are over a foot tall with blossoms. The damage has been about 2" above the soil line and almost looks like a knife was taken to the stem...very clean. I went out last night with a flaslight but didn't see anything.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Them's pretty big plants, Gadsden. Maybe check for cutworms when the sun first comes up?? Pretty dis-heartening to lose plants that big.....:sigh: 

You started whole flats, Rich?? I only set out 11 'mater plants and 4 peppers.....lost a grape 'mater early on and replaced it. I didn't pull the 4" stem that was left and it isn't looking too bad.....might end up with a short bushy plant next to the replacement. 

Typical weather....no rain in sight. Lawn is browning out in some areas and it's time to switch to summer mode with the mower. Need to set the deck pin 1/2" higher when the grass is being stressed by heat and lack of rain. Keeping a close eye on the garden and have the hose ready just in case. So far everything looks good.....my garden sits on top of my leech bed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I usually plant the whole package of seeds . . I only need a half dozen but give the rest to folks on the cul d sac . .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Wow . . my seeds are starting to come up already . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had the first batch of beans/corn come up pretty quick....but I soaked them first and kept the rows watered. Later batches are a little later on sprouting and kinda sparse in places.....we be having near drought conditions....:sigh:. We _may_ have rain tomorrow but I'm not taking chances. I gave the raspberries and blueberry bush a good soaking last evening. 

I can clearly see where my septic tanks are.....the grass is 'browning out' above both tanks due to lack of rainfall. The leech bed and drain tile system is easily spotted by the green stripes in my yard. Got a small section of peas that are 3X taller than the rest due to being over one of the leech bed lines....:grin:.

I'm planning on planting strawberries for next season.....the bed will be planted right over one of the drain tiles. The kid planted raspberries about 10' in the wrong direction and missed the main feed for the leech bed....he planted on the wrong side of the diverter box. 

Time to check the garden.....currently 88F and clear skies.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*In the depths of our Winter here, temps "freezing" in the low to mid 50's F.

Currently picking, spinach, broad beans, spring onions, broccoli, assorted Chinese greens, parsley,chives, sage rosemary, thyme & mint.

Flowering exotics are camellias, rhododendrons, azaleas, nerine lilies, daffodils etc.
Natives include wattles, grevilleas, croweas, Silver Princess gums, Geraldton Wax plants....The native birds are frequent / permanent residents.

Water tanks are overflowing, the Solar power generates enough to pour back to the grid, solar hot water provides well too.

All is well in my part of our world.....*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Much better than here.......my area was bypassed on any rain. Next hope is a week away....but I won't hold my breath. I went ahead and planted lima beans (Fordhook 242) that were developed for adverse conditions. Temps are supposed to come down after being in the mid 90's (F) for a few days....gonna be mid 80's. 

I've been 'selective' watering.....only the rows, or individual plants when it comes to 'maters, peppers, and vining plants. At least the clay soil will retain a little water. Not doing too bad for dry weather.

First pic is the field tile that runs through the property (long green stripe). Second pic is the well defined leech bed and the lush grass that indicates where each line is. Third pic is the 'maters before I watered them. This garden has only been in for 3 weeks.....weeds are doing great!! The wild blackberries are not doing so good......as expected.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

SABL,

1.Where does your main source of water come from?

We have been through a severe ten year drought here & had to relearn garden maintenance & how to recycle water.
All hard slog but well worth the effort.
Artificial turf was put in, a great saving on water.

2. How much land do you have until cultivation?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi JMH3143......:wave:

Main source (and only source) of water is rural co-op......it be processed and piped = city water. Don't like the chlorine but not much I can do about it....sun and soil should make short work of any chlorine. I do 'selective' watering.....as mentioned. I trickle the water (valves are installed at each hose connection for better control) at the base of each plant and go do some weed pulling while letting the plant get a little drink.....about 10-15 minutes. 

I used to garden at my dad's place and the set-up was much better....he installed two underground tanks (1200 gallon septic tanks) and diverted his sump pump to fill them. Any overfow was sent to a small drainage stream....real small and only 5' wide. In dry weather we would drop a pump in the tanks and irrigate. Back then we each planted 100' X 100' gardens.....processed many veggies and gave many away. The kids would take some stuff to a small grocer in our area for candy money.....:grin:

Right now, the garden sits partially over my leech bed...that's _some_ help. That section of the septic system is active.....the idle section is next to the garden and I can manipulate the diverter to help drain the garden in wet weather. The two sections are easily seen by the green stripes of grass and the brown stripes of dying grass. 

Garden is rather small and only 30' X 50'......but keeps me busy. If I had the equipment I could afford 2 acres for a much larger garden and start a 'truck farm'.....my Gfather was a truck farmer and sold produce to many markets in the area.

Was thinking about artificial turf for weed control and moisture retention....but that stuff is $$$. That stuff was cheap.....when I wasn't interested.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hello again SABL,
Thanks for responding.

1.Home Garden.
Have 4 tanks here each with its own pump. 
We irrigate by dripper to each tree & shrub. Last count{ yonks ago} there were 500 plus. 

The vegies have a small radius sprinkler attached to the same system. 
All automatic split into 8 zones. Make garden life that bit easier.

In severe drought conditions [garden watering is BANNED!} we collect grey water & recycle it. 
Was interesting to note over 5 years of no town water the garden survived & some plants even enjoyed the grey water...

Veggies are always watered via tank water of course!


2.Coastal Garden.

All natives planted, drought tolerant & survived the drought largely intact with minimal Tank water.
Provided the native fauna with welcome shade & shelter.
Pointless attempting veggies here.{ kangaroos & wallabies etc would demolish same.}

*


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sabl:

Better get used to dry weather, no rain in the forecast for about 1 month and record high temps.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is that thing in the gulf supposed to do? . . any chance the rements will make it tht far north?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They only forecast a couple of weeks out, very hot for us and dry.

I doubt a storm in the gulf will make it up here. We have been really dry. We just had a trace in the last couple of weeks. Grass is looking bad, gardens are suffering.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I was hopeing we would get something out of it, but we had a high pressure system over us that drove it towards Florida . . bummer . . we could use the rain!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I doubt if we see any of it, to far away.

Looks like at least 2 more weeks with no rain in the forecast. We had a little rain last week, just enough to dampen the walk, like .100 th of an inch. 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> They only forecast a couple of weeks out, very hot for us and dry.
> 
> I doubt a storm in the gulf will make it up here. We have been really dry. We just had a trace in the last couple of weeks. Grass is looking bad, gardens are suffering.
> 
> BG


How's your neighbors's garden looking?? 

Grass looks bad around here....I haven't cut mine in over two weeks. No sense in wasting gas and putting hours on a machine to cut nothing more than a few plantain stalks. Even the Queen Anne's lace (wild carrot) is looking droopy.....blackberries are stressed and starting to turn even though the drupelets aren't filled out. 



Basementgeek said:


> I doubt if we see any of it, to far away.
> 
> Looks like at least 2 more weeks with no rain in the forecast. We had a little rain last week, just enough to dampen the walk, like .100 th of an inch.
> 
> BG


Neighbor has a rain gauge and said we've had .2" of rain in the last 3 weeks. Temps will be in the mid/upper 90's on Thursday.......but, NWS says we may get some rain with a 30% chance Friday night through Sunday night. I gave up on the sites with ads and use NWS - Enhanced Doppler Radar National Mosaic Loop to check weather. Put your zip code in the "local weather" box and get closer to home for forecasts without the advertising garbage.....:grin: Looks like Jason got some rain from the storm that came in through the Gulf.....hope it wasn't too much rain. 

Went out and watered the lima beans this morning.....didn't want to lose them before they sprout. Gave up on the dill weed and will replant later this week. Watered the 'maters yesterday evening along with the peppers....found a 2" pepper with blossom end rot due to the dry conditions...:sigh:


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Now the fun begins...
Canned 20 quarts of string beans and froze 15 quarts (freezer bags) of kale.
Everyone enjoying the yellow squash, zuchinni, lettuce and cucumbers.
Brussel sprouts coming along, as are the 4 varieties of peppers, 4th planting of beets finally looking good and tomato plants probably a month away from ripening.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What varieties of Peppers?


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Banana, Jalepeno, Habaneros, red bell, green bell, orange bell (this was a package of plants sold by Burpee)
The Habaneros I grow every year for a chap that works at a local tool store. Too hot for me. I hang the Jalepenos and dry them...crush them as needed for recipes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My two habaneros are thriveing . . I am giving them to everyone on the cul-d-sac . . strhagely, the Jalapenos are not doing that well . . plants are healthy, but not the fruit. Ususally as it get hotter here, the Jalapenos thrive, but they are slow this year for some reason. 

I grew some Sweet Banana peppers for the first time this year and they are doing good. I like the flavore more than the Bells . . 

Now that overnight temps are not in the 70's , the maters have quit putting on . . I'll harvest what ripens and problbly pull the plants out in another week or two.

I have new seedlings for maters and they are looking good. Will plant in the ground early August and they usually do really good in the fall garden . . produced thru most of December this year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gadsden said:


> Now the fun begins...
> Canned 20 quarts of string beans and froze 15 quarts (freezer bags) of kale.
> Everyone enjoying the yellow squash, zuchinni, lettuce and cucumbers.
> Brussel sprouts coming along, as are the 4 varieties of peppers, 4th planting of beets finally looking good and tomato plants probably a month away from ripening.


You musta got an early start....:thumb:......and some rain. Canned green beans?? I don't pressure can anything...the beans get frozen. I do have a pressure canner but I use it for cooking chili.....:grin:. Takes too much time to pressure can and I only can acid foods in a boiling water bath. 

I didn't get my garden in 'til Memorial Day.....so it's not far along. Not doing bad considering the drought conditions but could be doing better. I just got done watering the melons, cucumbers, and pumpkins. Planted lima beans on the 21st and they are up.....but I water them every other evening. They will get a shot of water in the AM due to 100F forecast for tomorrow.....'maters look OK so far but I will decide in the morning on whether or not to water them.

Garden's only been in for 4 weeks when I took these pics. My foot is in the pics on purpose.....I didn't have any coins to lay down for comparison. For any contractors following this thread.....yes, those are Red Wing boots and about 8yrs old. I wear them every day.....:grin:. Pic #1 is cucumber and #2 is pumpkin.....you can see how poor the soil is (and weeds that will be knocked down as the vines spread). Oh, BTW, the cucumbers and pumpkin were direct sow......no seedlings were transplanted and everything is 4 weeks old. Same goes for the watermelon and cantaloupes but they were planted 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't have enough freezer space.
I can beans, tomatos, beets, pickled beets. The greens get frozen.

Planted the beans May 1st. Burpee advertised 53 days and they were right on the money. Had to apply sevin a few times to keep the cut worms off. Still picking and planted another row June 1st.

We've had a fair amount of rain. I water regularly also...especially the 'maters. They get a gallon of water everday.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Canning is work!! I used to put up 200 qts of 'maters a year....and used all of 'em. Of course, I was feeding 5 kids....:laugh:. Not going to can any 'maters this year and only set out 11 plants.......gotta make sure I have some fresh 'maters when they come in. The youngest Gdaughter eats about 80% of the 'maters I buy at the store......but those aren't real 'maters IMO. I tell her to wait another 3-4 weeks and we'll have some real 'maters. I set out two grape 'maters and the fruits are almost full size and should start to turn pretty soon. 

I know about the freezer space.....but I have a back-up 26 cu ft upright on standby. With any luck, I'll have to fire it up if I can get some crops to grow. IMO corn is looking pathetic and I may try another batch......I set the rows @ 36" and can squeeze another row in if I want to. Makes no difference.....I do all the cultivation by hand. I've ran the tiller only one time and do the hoeing and weeding manually.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

With the temps we had today, all you need to do is put your vegies in a jar and sit them out side, no water need. Ground temps around here today were 114º. The temp on my wood deck floor 140º, I bet wife's flower are taking a beating.

Hottest temps ever on record for June for us, 100º. :3angry1:

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not what I was hoping for.....my area took a good hit when the storm moved in....:sigh:. Got some rain but the 80mph winds (my estimate) did some damage.....it was like Ike going through all over again. Power wasn't stable for hours due to the demand and the storm made it worse.....I couldn't even get through the boot sequence before the power flickered. Internet was down for hours.....

OK, got the rain.....much needed. All the plants in the garden have a slight list to the east.....I'll check for damage in the morning but it seems that most plants will survive. I took a quick walk to make a check and it seems the plants are laying over but no real stalk damage. I will just retie the 'maters when I can get back in the garden......if it doesn't rain again I can most likely get in there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Bummer . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Just now got my isp back......elec only flickered. My son may be without power for days from what he was told by the power company. I was right on the 80mph estimate.....garden took a beating.....:sigh:. Son just called and may have found a generator....I'll have to instruct him on the connection to a 220vac circuit.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That must have been one Hell of a storm . . I watched it cross Ohio and into the East Coast. My BIL in DC spent the nite in his basement and has been without power since around 10:00 last nite . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I watched the wind come in......neighbor had been doing some lot work and the ground is dry and dusty....a wall of dust came at me and I turned my back just as it got to me. The kid had some stuff on the front porch after cleaning his car out......porch is clear but his crap is all over the yard......:laugh:. His tire cover is in my wildlife area.....it can stay there til he gets it. 

We got some sprinkles this morning.....I may not be able to get in the garden til tomorrow. Might cut the grass......after 3 weeks. 

Might plant some strawberries over the field tile that runs through my lot. I should not be seeing the green stripe that indicates where it is.....it should be dead grass, just like the idle side of my leech bed. After tracing it out yesterday, I determined that the neighbor's tree has clogged the line with its roots. The green stripe ends at the tree.....someone upstream from me is dumping their drainage (sump pit or septic tank) into it. The darn thing is getting water from somewhere and it might be a decent place to plant something.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Ditto...
T-storms came thru around 11 PM. I didn't lose power but many did. I'm lucky that I have a generator all hooked up and ready to go.
Knocked over 4 tomato plants but they survived. News reports that gusts were 78 mph. I believe it...scary stuff.
Funny how when we were younger, storms, hurricanes were thrilling. Now, they are just scary.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is an article and map/video of what the storm looked like:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/a-ring-of-fire-just-what-were-the-deadly-thunderstorms-that-tore-through-the-eastern-u-s/


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My BIL in Annandale had a huge tree uprooted . . lucklily it did not fall on anthng other than the yard and street


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Last chance for rain was yesterday....didn't get any....:sigh:. Looks like I will be watering again. Most pathetic garden I have ever had.....I was hoping to put up some beans, peas, and corn to enjoy this winter. Between the lack of rain and wabbits, I'm not doing well. Damned wabbit is keeping the sprouts eaten down in one area (it's days are numbered).....still got the stubs trying to grow even though the leaves have been eaten. Had a 'mater tromped by a deer....I let it go and didn't pull it when I planted another one. The tromped plant is doing great and has plenty of blossoms....it was just a bare stem and made a come-back. Got plenty of blossoms on the 'maters and they should set some good fruit with the temps in the 60's at night.

Picked three peppers so far.....heat got 'em and they went bad. Vines are doing good with many blooms. How the vines are doing so good I haven't a clue. Pumpkins are set....cukes are there but many male flowers and only a few small cukes. Watermelon and cantaloupes are going crazy....can almost watch them grow.

Blackberries never had a chance.....typical for this area. Good stalks and blooms but lack of rain yields poor fruit.....been many years since I've picked a good mess of berries. 

I'll get some pics.....they won't be pretty.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

> Looks like I will be watering again


Not trying to be smart but why the adversity to watering? I have a well and pretty much water 5-6 days a week this time of year...always have. I hand water the rows and with a 30 x 70 garden, it takes me about 15-20 minutes daily.
Just wondering...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe because of the money. Some "city" water is very expensive.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

O man! . . we are having the opposite weather here . . after a terrible drought last year, we are having almost record rains . . three days in a row. The rain guage has overflowed at 6" so I am not sure just how much we had.

And this was the week I planned to rototill and prepare the fall garden


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gadsden said:


> Not trying to be smart but why the adversity to watering? I have a well and pretty much water 5-6 days a week this time of year...always have. I hand water the rows and with a 30 x 70 garden, it takes me about 15-20 minutes daily.
> Just wondering...


I'm on one of the most expensive water companies in this area.....but, what the kids waste it would be a drop in the bucket. If I had a good, *deep* well I would water the garden.....with a cistern, I would make irrigation trenches.....:grin:

Got bored at the gymnastic place where my Gdaughter is taking lessons and took a walk......found the motherlode of blackberries. Didn't get back into the brush to find their water supply but the bushes are ~9' tall and loaded.

If you'll notice, I don't till around the vining plants (like my pumpkins) and pull the weeds as the vines grow......then I shake the dirt off the roots and use the weeds as mulch.....:grin:. 

Might have a few grape 'maters ready in a day or two.....the 7yr old will be ecstatic. She loves 'maters......the ones I buy at the store keep disappearing soon after I get them home.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Fourth straight day of rain here . . over 8 inches so far this week and still coming down. Not sure I will be able to till the garden after all . . may have to plant in the mud


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe switch to rice?

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Funny you would say that . . when I was a pup, this area was the lagest rice fields in the US . . the old silos and rail lines are still here from when it was a booming rice producing center!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

We might get some rain today....but the radar is showing everything just south of me.....:sigh:

Got a handfull of grape 'maters ready to pick......waiting on the bigger ones. I do have a "Jet Star" that's turning. That's the way things go.....one or two at first and bunches all at once after that. 

Got some gherkins on the vines....they'll be full size cukes in no time.

Good luck with the mud, Rich.....don't know which is worse, but lack of rain can be handled easier than draining a rice field....:grin:. I'm somewhat prepared for extra rain.....I can divert the leech bed.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I planted only two cucumber plants this year. One died about 2 weeks ago. The other is amazing. I'm getting 4-6 cucumbers everyday for the last 2 weeks. More than I can use and even give away.
Weird.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Picked the first Muskemelon today. Biggest melon I've ever grown. 4-5 more on the vine.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice......:thumb:

Mine should be about 3 wks out.....if we get some average rainfall. Got a pumpkin bigger than a basketball and it is about 2 months away from maturity....watermelons will be another 6 wks if the deer stay out of 'em. 

Deer are eating the cukes and 'maters.....I fenced the beans when the rabbits became a problem but left the rest of the garden open. Next year I'll fence the whole thing with construction fencing. Bean plants are less than half as tall as they should be and I'm trying to salvage what's left of them. Last time I planted a garden was 20yrs ago and I never had a problem with wildlife. I've had lotsa damage this year and thought it was due to my 2 acres of 'wild' area but I've seen many gardens around here with fencing, so I'm not the only one with a wildlife problem. 

'Maters are hit 'n miss.....not enough ripe ones to be generous with. Peas will be ready in a few days, beans have plenty of blossoms but few leaves after the rabbits had their fill. Corn is in silk and doing OK considering the weather. 

Been a long time since I've wielded a hoe and need to rethink my strategy on gardening......and buy more ammo for hunting season.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I got the Fall 'maters all planted . . planted some peppers in pots to see how they do. Had to dig up a section of sprinkler pipe . . tree roots split it and I had to replace a couple of feet


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Fall 'maters planted......:rofl:. I'm waiting for my first, and only, crop to come through. Thought I would have a spate of 'maters after the first few got ripe.....wrong!! Normally, I'd be canning my rear off in a week but the heat and lack of rain has really messed things up around here. Good thing I've planted gardens before....if this was my first, there'd be no more in the future. 

Got about 40% on the beans after wildlife and lack of rain took a toll. I'll be picking in a day or two.....but nothing to brag about. Cukes did good and I'm in the same boat as Gadsden....can't use or give them away fast enough. Picked many peppers.....but only 4 were any good. Been picking and tossing in the compost pile.....:sigh:. 'Maters are doing as anticipated.....I'll check for 'splitting' damage tomorrow. The heirlooms are bad about splitting when it rains after a dry spell. I planted 3 heirlooms....'Black Krim', Rutgers, and a green variety that I can't remember the name of. Sad thing is that I had a green variety that a Gfather gave me back in the 70's and lost the seed when I quit gardening. 

Seems that the cantaloupes have done nothing the past 2 weeks......according to the package, they should have been ripe today. They've 'netted' but have made little progress and not even a hint of turning ripe. Pumpkins not doing so hot.....got one about 50lb but the leaves are dying and they have another 60 days to reach maturity. 

Corn may make it.....looking OK and the ears are in silk. The best of the crop tasseled out at about 6' which isn't bad for sweet corn. The pole beans are doing their job and climbing the corn stalks.....the bad part is that they should have matured by now but haven't even blossomed. 

I know what Gadsden is gonna say......"shoulda watered". Yep, took a gamble and lost.....shoulda watered. Hopin' and waiting while watching the weather radar, praying the rain doesn't skirt my area just doesn't get it. I'll check the prices on water and calculate what it takes to get decent saturation.....my garden is so small that a few cubic meters of water should do more than what Mother Nature has not done. I haven't added up the initial cost of my garden but the extra expense of watering would have cut my losses.

The watermelon are loving the weather....in two weeks they have provided good ground cover and set some decent fruit. 1st pic is July 18....second pic is ~12lb melon....3rd pic is today with the vines really covering the ground. Got a little lax on weeds but the melons will choke them out or give the tendrils something to grab onto.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

SABL...ever used the water spikes you attach to 2 liter bottles? I use them every year. The work pretty well and you don't waste water or water the weeds.

I'm pressure canning pickled beets as I type. Waiting for the pressure to come up.

Bought one of those fruit strainers and have been going crazy on the tomatoes. It really works well and so far I have frozen 16 pints of spaghetti sauce...8 with meat and 8 without. Makes for a great Bloody Mary also.

2nd round of string beans should be ready in less than a week. Ate and gave away all the melons. They were my best try at them yet. Cucumbers have passed. 
I picked a mess of different kinds of peppers, cut them up and froze about 6 quarts of those. Will be good for stir fry or peppers and onions. (I make my own Italian sausage and Bratwurst also)

So...pretty good year for my garden. The weeds are overwhelming but it's just too hot to get out there everyday to keep them under control.

Hey...those Black Krims...what a great tasting tomato. A little funky looking but delicious. This was my first try with those this year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Water spikes sound like the way to go......:thumb:. Maybe next year.....too late in the season for any heroics with my peppers. Second crop of beans?? I'm still waiting on the first!! They _might_ be ready in a day or three.....I keep checking. I think if I quit checking every day something may get ripe......:laugh:

I've had a food mill since the mid 70's and made plenty of spaghetti sauce.....:grin:. Even made lotsa tomato juice.....including green tomato juice from some heirloom 'maters. I always loved taking the green 'maters to work and slicing them to put on my sandwich......got plenty of strange looks until others tried a slice. 

No Krims yet.....I'm patiently waiting. Tried some Black Brandywines a few years ago and didn't have any luck. I kept 'em watered but most of 'em still split....:sigh:. Saved seed from those that didn't split in hopes of doing better the next year but got the same results....didn't try any this year but still have the seeds. Just like the green 'maters......look real funky but taste great!! 

Might try different strategy for next year. If I'm energetic enough, I'll till the garden after the end of the season to make Spring prep easier. The plot stood idle for a season and the weeds/soil condition made tilling a real chore. By the time the neighbor hooked up his tiller it was pretty late in the season. Buying seed was another problem.....this is the first year I bought small packets of seed. Just about any hardware store sold bulk seed last time I planted a garden.....not that way any more and they all sell small packet$. 

If I can catch the guy down the road I'll ask if he's trying to corner the market on manure......looks like he's got a few hundred tons stockpiled. I'll see if he wants to part with some and spread it on the garden when the season's over.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Perfectly dismal day......finally!! Looks like the only thing that'll ruin it is if lightning hits the house or the sump pump dies......

Got nada for rain yesterday but my DiL said it poured ~10 miles from here. Different story today and we're getting the second shower this morning......if this keeps up I may have to cut the weeds again this weekend. National Weather Service says we may get 1"+ today.....that should help the greenery around here. Cantaloupe may finally do something......no wilting or dying back, they just haven't done a thing for almost 3 weeks. Same size and same color with no change at all. They'll probably all be ready at once.....:laugh:. If I don't feel like freezing them I'll pass them off to the kids and they can take them to work......:thumb:

Was going to check the green beans today but I think I'll hold off til tomorrow. Maybe if I quit keeping an eye on the garden something will get ripe??


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

I quit watering a week ago. Picked the 2nd row of string beans and the tomatoes are still going strong...trouble is...getting tired of tomatoes and tired of canning. Picked a bucket today and decided to give sun-dried a whirl, in the food dehydrator. I took the skins off and seeds out so, a little bit of work. I must admit though...tasty little buggers. I marinated them before drying. 
Weeds have take over and I'm about done gardening this year....until I change my mind.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gadsden said:


> Weeds have take over and I'm about done gardening this year....until I change my mind.


You too, huh.....:rofl:. Got some nice foxtail around the pumpkins. The biggest pumpkin is done.....goner after the drought and heat took it's toll.

'Maters are nothing to brag about and I get just enough for the table.....if they make it to the table. The 7yr old eats 'em for a snack.....:laugh:. She really likes the grape 'maters but I haven't even picked a pint of 'em so far. Now that it's cooler at night they have loads of blossoms.....I might get e decent crop yet.

Krims should be ripe in another few days.....along with one of the green varieties. The green ones seemed to make it through the dry spell but many of the krims split.....like most of my 'maters. 

The peas were a waste of time......got about 1 pint so far. Something is eating the plants but leaving the pods. Melons are doing great so far and I'm watching the tendrils for signs of turning brown. Some of 'em are as big as the ones I see in the grocery store......:thumb:. No change on the cantaloupes.....I'm not seeing any color change or them getting any bigger but the vines are still nice and green.

Corn is a week out and it looks like I will be freezing some.....:dance:. The pole beans have grown taller than the corn and are still in the blossom stage. One of the bean stalks is ~8' tall and outgrew the corn. First picking of the 2nd row of beans will be in a day or two and I'll make the 2nd picking on the first row at the same time. Got just enough to make a good mess on the first row.....I ate most of 'em.....:laugh:.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Tilled mine up Tuesday. Going to get ready for the fall crop soon. Got to save enough space for winter crop. I see lots of cabbage this year.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like a plan....:thumb:

I might till up the pea patch and try again...got enough time left in the season and I can plant the Little Marvel variety (if I can find them around here). Had to plant Wando due to the heat.....the LMs are for cooler weather.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=114025&d=1344211060 is not what it's looking like now....:sigh:. Vines are withering and the tendrils have started to die. I picked two 30lb melons....and gave them away. Took one to the fire station my son is assigned to and my other son took one to his station this morning. I'll cut another one off the vine this morning and put it in the fridge for later today. Haven't cut any open yet......will do that tonight.

Cantaloupes stalled out mid July and got no bigger (but they are midget variety). They almost all ripened at the same time.....after the vines started dying. 

Got two pickings from the first row of beans.....second row is being stubborn and nothing ready yet. Plantings were one week apart. Got corn in the freezer......:thumb:. Still waiting on rows 3 & 4 to ripen......if the deer quit eating the silk.

These pics were taken in my yard.......nice grass.....


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Good lookin' melons there fella!

I've got two unknown melons climbing up the cucumber trellis..thought everything was dead and gone. Anxious to find out what they are.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Got some photos today of the garden . . maters are up around 3 feet and peppers abut 2 feet . . looking forward to get back and training abd pruning them. Fall garden looks to be a good start for the fall garden


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope the melons I gave away were better than the one I kept for myself....:sigh:. The one I saved was under 20lb (guesstimate), red, most seeds were large and black.....typical melon. Not sweet at all......kids ate it but I didn't like it. I'll get some reports today on how the others were, when my son gets home from his shift and I talk to his brother later today. **Son just came in.....melons were a failure. Vines died before they got ripe.....:angry:. The one I kept was better than the one he took to work. 

Unknown melons on the cucumber trellis??...How you keeping them alive?? All my vines are done for...... Only took about a week for all of 'em to wither and we've had rain......soil is still moist and weeds are easy to pull. I'll have to do some research and see what may have got them. I haven't seen any cucumber beetles like in the past......I'll take a closer look at the main vines in the hills for beetle damage. Maybe a little Sevin could have helped......dunno. Deer are also a problem and a fence would have been a big help......they've been eating the tops out of the 'mater plants and probably walking through the melon vines. I'll look for tracks when I inspect the main vines.

Peppers 2ft tall?? I wish!! No yellow peppers yet but I've thrown many away....:banghead:. The 'Green Fajita' peppers aren't what they are supposed to be.....both plants turned out be some sort of small (1 1/2" round red) hot peppers.....:facepalm:. Got plenty of those....guess I'll freeze 'em and use for chili when it gets cool. Not as hot as the jalepenos I normally use but I'll just use more and cut back on the red bell peppers. What I don't use I'll sent to the fire stations......:grin:

When I went to the fire station to drop off the melon and check the kid's workplace they were backing the ladder into the garage (apparatus bay) and I thought my son was one of the men walking beside the unit guiding the driver. Found out it was him when I walked into the bay.....he's normally on the engine but they needed manpower on the ladder that day. I got to talk to my son and the ladder driver for only a few minutes before an alarm came in for a carbon monoxide check......driver looked at me and asked, "wanna go for a ride?". "Sure, which seat is open?"....opcorn:. The ladder holds a crew of 8 and there were plenty of seats with a 4 man crew on the run.....non emergency, so I was allowed to ride along without tons of paperwork and waivers. No lights or sirens and only a 4 block run......:sigh:. Driver is very good!! Those streets are narrow and he never slowed down......I would have wiped out about 30 cars on that run or been creeping through some spots....:hide:. Never looked to see who was steering the back-end.....he didn't hit anything, either.....:laugh:. Never thought to see who was climbing down from the tiller when we got back to the station......


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

A fire engine ride! Pretty neat. One of my ambitions also. That and take off from an aircraft carrier. Ain't it grand there's still a "kid" in all of us.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I have no trouble takeing off from a carrier . . have yet to land on one . . crash every damn time! ! and I used to have my airmans license . . ( this with Microsoft Flight Simulator ! )


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

The mystery melon...solved.

Been hanging from the cucumber trellis for weeks. Wasn't sure what variety it was a didn't pay too much attention to it. Got the garden cut down and saw it was still hangin' around. Noticed today it was on the ground. Just ate half and what a great surprise. As ripe and sweet as it gets.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

So,you found out what the mystery melon was.....a good one!! That's what counts.....:laugh:. 

I should be able to get in the garden today without a bunch of mud on my boots. Still picking green beans and I'll do the first picking of pole beans....3rd picking on the bush beans. The lima beans are still a few weeks out but look good. The corn is done for but can't cut the stalks down because they are holding up the pole beans. 

Cantaloupes were good on top but the bottoms were starting to get soft and fuzzy....they are history. Still have a dozen watermelons that look ok and I brought one up to the house. I'll cut it tonight....and hope it's better than the last one. The last one was edible but not a good as I would have liked. 

Still making up my mind on canning some 'maters.....if I want to dig out the jars and buy new lids. I may freeze some for chili this winter....:thumb:. Never tried freezing them but it seems less labor intensive than canning.


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

For sauces and chilli, I like freezing better, if you have the room.

I froze a bunch of stuff last year and this year right in the Mason jars. I used the plastic, re-usable lids Ball sells but a regular lid can be used. 1" head space and in the freezer after it has cooled. I liked it because everything doesn't have to be sterilized for freezing. Clean but not sterilized.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd have to go with freezer bags....unless I fire up the 26 cu ft upright. That one's circa 1978 and a real monster on electric bills. Nice unit if you have lots of frozen goods.....and a hasp and padlock to keep the kids out of the ice cream and treats. I'd hate to think of glass jars and kids rooting around in a chest freezer.....:nonono:. The kids have made such a mess of the side-by-side fridge/freezer that I wont use it.....and sure ain't gonna clean it. I have no idea of how many sodas have exploded in the thing but it isn't a pretty sight. 

I do freeze chili in one gallon bags......and other stuff I cook in large batches. If I'm going to dirty up the utensils I make it worthwhile and do 5 gal batches and get it over with. My chili is venison/pork based and I grind the meat myself.....:thumb:. Cook 5 gal and eat one freeze 4.....want chili later just thaw it out and heat. You get 5 dinners and only one major clean-up....:grin:.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Tonight should be the last night for the garden......predicted low of 32F. I may cover the best of the 'mater plants and hope for another few weeks of productivity. Last year we didn't get frost as early (already had one frost) and I didn't have to cover the plants until around late Oct. The first frost we had this year didn't completely kill everything and I'll be picking beans all afternoon.....and assessing the 'maters to see if they are worth the effort. 

Looks like I'll be removing the fence and mowing most of the garden down tomorrow. I'm gonna miss having fresh 'maters around......:sigh:. The ones you buy in a store just aren't the same......


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I planted Onions, garlic and peas this morning . . nippoy here with temps in the low 60's . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Low 60's?? That's a little warmer compared to the 57F high we're supposed to have today.....at least it will be sunny. 

Yesterday not go so well......got half of the fenced in area of grass cut and it started raining. Guess I should have checked the weather radar.....

Decided to pass on picking beans due to the garden being too wet (what a wuss).....went inside and watched some football while sipping a few beers. Waited til the last minute and made a half-hearted attempt to cover a few 'mater plants and the hot cherry peppers. The yellow peppers can fend for themselves.....2 plants and 0 peppers for the harvest count....:sigh:.

Good luck on the garlic!! A few years ago I planted a few cloves that had started to sprout. The heads were rather small but quite potent....:thumb:.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The garlic does not do as well here as the onions . . both will survive the mild winters here so it gives me some thing to pick all winter!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't check the garden yesterday.....and left the tarps in place because another frost was forecast for the area. I'm trying to hold off til 'Indian Summer' and get a few more fresh 'maters. 

Must be nice to garden into winter.....:thumb:. The only thing I pick in the winter is a nice warm spot in the house!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We usually do not get a frost untill late December, early Feburafry . . so two growing seasons are easy . . actually, the Fall garden usually outperforms the Spring garden here . . longer moderate growing season


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Unexpected surprise...
Planted and enjoyed different varities of leaf lettuce in the spring. I let what was left go to seed. It has come back this fall in a 10 x 30 section that is absolutely wonderful. Young leaves that are like butter. Some homemade bleu cheese dressing and this young lettuce makes for some good eats.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Last winter I tossed out a couple of rotten Halloween pumpkins, which grew into a fair size pumpkin patch. Now I have a wheelbarrow full of pumpkins plus a bunch on the porch and more given away. Those pumpkins and the squash were the two things that grew well this summer. The cucumbers never put on and the corn was a mess -- had to replant three times. First time a flock of birds came in and ate the seed, then a hailstorm wiped it out, then birds came in again and ate the tassels -- nothing pollinated. Finally, I got a crop and a couple of dozen good ears but the two straight months of 100 degree temps didn't help it any.

It hasn't frozen hard yet but every night it's close and most of the garden is past the season. I've chopped it all down but for the tomatoes, which I'm hoping will put on a few more fruits (they didn't do well either in this drought). Now comes the hard part of tilling it all up.

According to the NOAA the drought is going to persist or intensify -- no improvement in the foreseeable future. However, crunching the long-term climate data I think that things might begin to turn around in two or three years.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I planted more Onions and garlic chives this morning . .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> Now comes the hard part of tilling it all up.


Me too......waiting for the garden to dry out a little. Can't bring myself to mowing everything down when there's a few signs of life that the frosts haven't quite extinguished. I keep hoping for a few more 'maters but am not taking heroic efforts and have folded the tarps up for the year. 

Sure hope next year is nowhere near what we had this year. I did get some decent corn and beans.....:thumb:. Watermelons almost made it but the vines died just before they got completely ripe......:sigh:. Had some that were close to 30 lbs. Gonna order my seeds for next year and not take what I can find locally......I want to plant smaller watermelons and pumpkins and have an earlier maturity date. The cantaloupes were 65 days but came nowhere close to that with the drought.....even though I watered them. They came in about 3 weeks late and died off with the watermelons and cukes. The dill is doing wonderful but came in late after the first planting failed.....the cukes are gone. So much for making dill pickles......

OK, I lied.......I did mow down all the vining plants weeks ago. If I can catch the soil at the right moisture content I will till everything up. I waited til my neighbor got his tiller hooked up (4' and operated by PTO on a small farm tractor) and didn't get planted til late (Memorial Day) and didn't have enough season to go with.


----------

